# New Autoworld Racing Rigs



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the release AFTER the petty car/truck combo, UPS truck and I think Fed Ex, I talked to my distributor yesterday. I may be getting these in, as well, the new Silver Screens release. Just waiting for master pricing and if its worth it enough to offer everyone here good deals.
I'll keep ya posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I assume the UPS and FedEx trucks will be trucks only and not rig and car combos. Is that right?

Are there any more rig and car combos in the works?

Mike Cook


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think he said rig and trailer, i'll find out.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I think he said rig and trailer, i'll find out.


PICS!!! PICS!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:

hope they use Astro's for the UPS....:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree.. They're long overdue for a cab over release!! Thanks for the heads up Ed! I like playing with trucks! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

:woohoo:I would love to see a Smokey and the bandit car and truck twin pack


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

ho3taz said:


> :woohoo:I would love to see a Smokey and the bandit car and truck twin pack


3-pak with Sherriff Justice's car.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

According to Steve F, a Smokey and the Bandit race track with jumps is scheduled for March. The question is what cars will be included. The Bandit Trans Am is part of the Silver Screen release. I assume it will also be in the set. I also assume Buford T. Justice will be chasing the Bandit. That leaves the mural truck. Will it be in the set, will it be available separately, or will it be ignored? Can a truck make the jumps?

I didn't know there would be this much interest in S & TB.

Mike Cook


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i'll just leave this here...










FWIW, my starting point for Buford's car was a Chevelle Stocker, which AW has already done. I bet if they painted the Chevelle Stocker brown and put a light bar and the appropriate markings on it, it would make lots of people happy...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would like to see a Safeway truck from the 70s. Cabover of course.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

PRNDL that is AWESOME. AW might make a (Pontiac of some kind, I think) new mold for Buford's car but Im thinking they might recycle the Dodge Monaco or use the original caprice looking body from the very first Dukes release right before AW took over JL....

Im thinking the set might offer Bandit/Buford with the separate cars and Snowman's rig in another release. Hoping, anyway...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

blue55conv said:


> I didn't know there would be this much interest in S & TB.
> 
> Mike Cook


youre KIDDING, right?!?!?!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*correction of the new racing rigs*



sethndaddy said:


> the release AFTER the petty car/truck combo, UPS truck and I think Fed Ex, I talked to my distributor yesterday. I may be getting these in, as well, the new Silver Screens release. Just waiting for master pricing and if its worth it enough to offer everyone here good deals.
> I'll keep ya posted.:thumbsup:


sorry ed, but the 2 trucks are ups and roadway. you might want to make sure though.

Richard


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> sorry ed, but the 2 trucks are ups and roadway. you might want to make sure though.
> 
> Richard


Still, GOOD releases :thumbsup:
TY Richard :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:

hopefully, the new releases w/ have the lighted chassis (???) :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*releases*



blue55conv said:


> I assume the UPS and FedEx trucks will be trucks only and not rig and car combos. Is that right?
> 
> Are there any more rig and car combos in the works?
> 
> Mike Cook


this set is going to be the ups and roadway rigs only no cars. if you need more info on what is coming out please dont hesitate to ask as i do get my aw stuff before anyone else.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*UPS n ROADWAY*

I think these are the trucks for

Racing rigs, release 8
February 2014

I'd like a pair...

Here are the slot cars being made by Auto World...

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I doubt they're going to do new tooling for a Mack and Volvo, though it would be cool if they did. I'm hoping for cab overs still, but either them or the Petes will work.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I doubt they're going to do new tooling for a Mack and Volvo, though it would be cool if they did. I'm hoping for cab overs still, but either them or the Petes will work.


I don't really know anything about the trucks and track set .. I just received this the other day... I just thought it would be interesting to others... 

www.slotcarz.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry I was wrong bout the Roadway truck, I was just excited to hear about the ups truck, my brothers worked there for over 20 years. Still waiting on prices. a day or 2 yet.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> Sorry I was wrong bout the Roadway truck, I was just excited to hear about the ups truck, my brothers worked there for over 20 years. Still waiting on prices. a day or 2 yet.


u'r "Fergive'n" ..LOL!!! :thumbsup:
STILL makes a COOL release (finally again :thumbsup
these are Xmas "Got-2's" 4 me 2 !!!!

TY 4 sending us "Hope" again 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Kinda fond of the Big R truck myself!!! Worked for them a few years...Yea, I gotta have a couple... I believe the one pictured is a First Gear diecast model . RM


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

There seems to be A lot of Roadway stuff in the model railroad world, wonder if there's some catch 22 about using the name making it cheap since they don't really exist after being swallowed by Yellow. I think it'd be cool if Autoworld did the R Model Mack like in the pic for the Roadway, The UPS Volvo I could take or leave, but now if they actually made A round headlight Kenworth for the Smokey truck, that'd be some awesomeness


----------

